# How Does MARS compare?



## rmdmphilosopher (Sep 22, 2008)

For someone, like myself, who looks forward to academic work, with the goal of a becoming a scholar-pastor, but who primarily feels called to preach, how does Mid-America Reformed Seminary stack up? I'm feeling strongly drawn to it because of its location, cost, and generally positive reputation. Any insight from PB members?

Thanks!


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Sep 22, 2008)

I have relatives who attend MARS, and from what I've heard from them and other sources, MARS is one of the most rigorous and disciplined seminaries around. In terms of scholarship, their only limitation is their small size, but it is mainly focused on producing able preachers and they seem to do that quite well. I think it would be one of the best choices for seminary, if you can manage the work-load.


----------



## larryjf (Sep 22, 2008)

It's a very good seminary in my opinion.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 22, 2008)

I have been at/listened to conferences that have 'featured' MARS professors as well as heard many sermons by MARS graduates (who probably make up at least 2/3 of the ministers in the URCNA) and... I would highly recommend the seminary.

WSCAL is better though.


----------



## rmdmphilosopher (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks everybody. I'm going to visit as soon as I get a chance.

Does anyone know if the smallness and newness of it makes it unlikely that I would be able to get into a good graduate theological studies program after graduating from MARS? Or is that not an issue...


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Sep 23, 2008)

rmdmphilosopher said:


> Thanks everybody. I'm going to visit as soon as I get a chance.
> 
> Does anyone know if the smallness and newness of it makes it unlikely that I would be able to get into a good graduate theological studies program after graduating from MARS? Or is that not an issue...



Depends on the graduate school: if you're thinking Princeton or another big-name, pluralistic program, it might be difficult, but there is probably no better place than MARS for you to train for Calvin, WTS, and the like.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 23, 2008)

rmdmphilosopher said:


> Thanks everybody. I'm going to visit as soon as I get a chance.
> 
> Does anyone know if the smallness and newness of it makes it unlikely that I would be able to get into a good graduate theological studies program after graduating from MARS? Or is that not an issue...



I don't think that many students who graduate from MARS go on to do PhDs but that could be changing (especially since they are now accredited). 

I know that Westminster West has an excellent record for placement in (further) theological studies, in all kinds of institutions. If you really want to do more study after seminary you would probably be better off going to WSCAL.


----------



## Casey (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm a student at MARS. I obviously haven't attended other seminaries, but there is nothing that comes to mind about the seminary that I would change. It was recently accredited. You may wish to speak with the professors themselves regarding the possibility of further academic work and where MARS fits in with that. Feel free to e-mail any of the professors.


----------

